# So afraid I'm going to lose a baby....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

One of my 5 week old foster babies is so sick and she will not eat at all. This is a full 2 days of her refusing to eat. She fights like a little banshee cat. I got her subQ fluids this AM. I bought a warm humidifier to help clear her nose. I bought a nose sucking syringe to try and suck snot out of her nose. I've been syringe feeding solid food to all 3 sick babies 3-4x a day for almost a week now and all of a sudden this one just stops eating. This URI is kicking their teeny little bums but I'm really scared for this one. The other 2 seem to have turned a corner and are recovering.

This is chocolate baby before she got sick, called Choco for her unusual chocolate coloring. I told her a wonderful family was waiting for her and she cannot let them down. She HAS to live. To live, she has to eat. nekitty


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, nos!! :sad:
She is darling and I looove her choco coloring, too!
Sending strength and healing vibes to her in hopes she _does_ make it, Marcia!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh NO!!!!!
broth? baby food diluted? *SOB*
We know you are doing everything you can....maybe she is simply too sick.....
aaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkk
breaking my heart.....she has her best chance with you, and then we have to let it go..... (((((((((marcia and choco)))))))))))))


----------



## jadisfeigns (Jun 6, 2014)

I remember you discussing this with Luna. I syringe fed her food and electrolyteS. After day 2 she got better and ate. Maybe when she gets her strength back after being fed she can do it on her own. I'm thinking of you and Choco


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Oh Marcia....
Best vibes as possible


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, Sending Healing Prayers and Hugs...
C'mon Choco baby girl...
Eat, eat, eat, eat, eat...
Sharon


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

thoughts and prayers......some electrolytes???


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

more prayers for this little one to start eating and pull through!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my. This made me cry. I am thinking positive.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Try little bite-sized pieces of raw chicken or hamburger, warmed to mouse-body temp by placing them in a baggie in a bowl of very warm water for a couple of minutes. Kittens are innately attracted to raw meat - much moreso than adult cats who are used to eating commercial cat food. If the baby won't eat the raw meat on her own, gently pry open her mouth and put a morsel of meat inside, then hold her mouth closed and blow gently in her nose to prompt her to swallow. If that doesn't work, try smearing a little meat baby food on her lips and see if she'll lick it off.

Poor wee one. Those littleuns sometimes just can't fight off a bad URI.

Sending healing vibes her way.

Laurie


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor poor Choco...I am so hoping she gets over this! Sending all my healing vibes I can spare to her....


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

exactly what I was going to suggest. Smear a little food on her lips so she has no choice but to lick it off.
Also, is she shiver-y like she's cold? Wrap her up in a burrito, keep her warm. Sometimes, making sure they are properly warmed brings back their appetite.

I carried Bell around for two days, in a burrito, when I first got her. She was 12 weeks but suddenly stopped eating she was so traumatized by moving here and scared out of her mind. She shut down, wouldn't eat. I was freaking out. So I wrapped up th teeny ball of shivery fur, let her get warm then tried to feed her again and she ate a little. I did this for two days, until she ate more and was suitably warm.

Prayers to your little one Marcia


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I hope she pulls through, she is so adorable. Sending our best wishes to you and Choco to take aturn to the positive


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh no Marcia!  So hoping little Choco fights her way back to health - hugs to you and positive vibes for health for this baby.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

How is she this morning? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Haven't stopped thinking about you two....
any signs towards "better?"


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh no! Thats just so sad.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Wishing you all of the best & thinking nothing but positive thoughts for you two. 

Please let us know how you and her are doing!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Any news on baby Choco?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
Have you tried rubbing a little Karo syrup or honey on her gums?
If a kittens blood sugar drops, it's not good...
C'mon Choco...Don't give up...
Prayers and Hugs
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and energy to Choco and keeping my fingers crossed that she'll pull through!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, any word on Choco...?
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

how about the appetite stimulant pill? Just one got my Mindy eating again when she was deathly ill. Please try it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry to not get back sooner. What a ride this has been. I felt so totally overwhelmed yesterday!! I took her in to the vet again and they gave her subQ fluids again. 60cc. They mixed some KMR with Science Diet A/D (super highly dense food for sick cats) and they were able to get her to swallow some. I took her and the food home and she ate about 10ml for me. Which is about 8 more than usual so we have turned a corner. I fed her again at bedtime and she ate more. This am another 10ml before starting to fight me. At least she is getting food in her little tummy. Her eyes are completely swollen and gunked up shut. I'm using warm compresses to release them enough to get the meds in (Erythemycin gel). 

Polly the calico is doing well enough to be let out of her cage for playtime but is still demanding the syringe feeding. She is still a bit clogged so probably can't smell anything but that does not stop her appetite. She gets so full she looks like a tick with her pot belly and itty bitty legs and arms. So adorable. Licorice still has super gunked up eyes so he and Choco stay isolated until this passes. He desperately wants to snuggle with momma but I can't risk it with his eye infection. There is only 3 more days of antibiotics left so I hope this clears up soon.

Thanks all for your well wishes and concerns!! I love you guys.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh so happy little Choco is hanging in there and doing a bit better!! I was almost afraid to look at the update but I'm so glad I did. Hang in there Marcia - you are these little ones' angel for sure. :angel


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, 
YAY!! HAPPY DANCE!! 
OMG! I am so happy to hear this!
WOW! You must be exhausted! Taking care of all these wee babies...
Hugs and Prayers that they're all on the mend now!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!! Yes, I was actually excited to wake up at 4AM. I knew if I got everyone fed and the room cleaned up I could actually enjoy a cup of coffee and some Cat Forum!! YAY! and Happy Dance from me too!!! =D


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Marcia, so happy to hear the little one is doing better. You are such an awesome cat person, all you do for cats


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Whew! What a relief! More bolstering and healing vibes for your kitten crew!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Yayyyy thank goodness! I was thinking about you all day yesterday! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

(deep exhale here)

So glad things are better...I know many of us have been "holding our breath" at it were for her...

Hope you enjoyed that coffee Marcia....
Keeping all of you in good and positive vibes and htoughts...


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

SO happy to hear the news.
Did the vet indicate there could be any ill effects from her not having had eaten for those 2 days? Poor little girl....How lucky she is to have such a loving foster mommy.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So glad she is a little better! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't imagine what parents go through with a very ill child. This baby had me tied in knots trying to get her to stay alive. I had one son and he was NEVER sick. Never even a cold or a bad tooth. Nothing. I have zero experience with sick babies. Sick old cats sure, but never a tiny thing that you can literally fit in your hand. It makes you feel so good when you can make a difference this way, that's for sure. She would not survive if she had come in this way. 

Polly, the calico baby, was slated for euthanasia for the same conditions (her intake paperwork is stamped with that recommendation!) until one of the vet staff had pity and took her home for a night trying to get her to bottle feed but she wanted nothing to do with the bottle. Thank God I had Zoey and offered to take her or we would not have found out that that 3 week old baby was weaned and wanted solid food!! She was able to survive and thrive until this current URI came along. Turns out this is her second URI which may affect her long term health but I hope not.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Marcia, she sounds like a foster failure ;-)
I hope she does not have long term health issues...but we don't know till we know.

I hope for continued progress...as do we all.
I remember the feral that gave birth in our living room in WI, and all the babies died. One was alive when born; we tried to feed it (mom was not producing any milk)..I sobbed for weeks. So tiny and vulnerable...so much can happen in hours...
You are such an amazing foster-mommy!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

This is wonderful!! Great job! I've been checking this repeatedly for updated on the little one.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! Good news...sending more healing vibes!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh phew! Like Heather, I was afraid to look at the update. Such encouraging news that Choco is eating and that Polly is doing better.  Hope little Licorice fights this off quickly too!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

C'mom you three little ones. Fight fight fight!!...Marcia is on your side and you couldnt ask for a better foster momma!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcia, are you mixing 250 mg of L-lysine into each of the kit's food once daily? If not, I strongly recommend you do so. It sounds to me like they all have herpesvirus infections, and L-lysine will help them beat it into remission. You can buy L-lysine anywhere human vitamins are sold or at health food stores. 

Also, it might help to put the kits in a steamy bathroom for 15-30 mins immediately before feeding them. The steam will help drain their sinuses so that they can smell the food.

If you run out of A/D, you can make any canned kitten food syringeable by pureeing it in a kitchen blender with a small amount of hot water or KMR.

Remember that kittens will not eat and can not digest food when they are cold, so keep them nice and warm.

I wish you and the babes the best.

Laurie


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

I was sitting on pins and needles wondering about Choco status. I'm happy Choco is eating now. A job well done!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm SO glad little Choco's doing better! How are you feeling? Is the UTI under control, now?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

ANOTHER corner turned! She was not interested in eating again tonight so I just held her. After several minutes she snuggled up to my neck, sneezed ALL over my face and tried to nurse my neck! I gave her to momma Zoey and she immediately went for a nipple. ok.

After a moment, momma got up and left baby. uh oh. I went and tried to feed her again with the syringe and she was not having any of it. I finally just put her on the floor trying to figure out what to try next. Don't you know that little thing made her way over to the food bowl and started eating some left over canned food! Happy day! I refreshed the bowl with some new food and she happily scarfed it down! Amazing. Now if her eyes will just clear up we'll be golden. One down, 2 babies to go!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Marcia! That's wonderful! 
Go baby Choco!!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Needed to sneeze all the snots out of her, sounds like...LOLOLOLOL!!!

Marcia, you are a great foster!


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

What a little beauty! Happy to hear she is doing better thanks to your efforts.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah! What a trooper! <sending some Luna energy her way...Luna just patted the message box on the screen..so LOOK OUT>


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Whoop! Awesome! Eat little one, eat,


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

So glad she's eating again!!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

:smileshappy dance!!!!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Agreed...Happy Dance!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for the update.
WOOHOOOO.
I wish I could adopt Choco...such a little trouper.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yay for Choco!! So glad for the little kitty! Here's hoping to the rest of her littermates too!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh so happy to hear Choco has turned a corner. Well done Marcia, you are amazing with these babies


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

today is day 9 of the antibiotics and frankly they are still sniffling and snorting. 2 are still syringe feeding. Choco and Licorice ares still sick with her gooped up eyes but at least Choco's nose is clear and she can breath. I'm going to talk to the vet today and see if there is some other option we can use to try and clear up the other two noses. I feel so bad for these tykes.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcia said:


> today is day 9 of the antibiotics and frankly they are still sniffling and snorting. 2 are still syringe feeding. Choco and Licorice ares still sick with her gooped up eyes but at least Choco's nose is clear and she can breath. I'm going to talk to the vet today and see if there is some other option we can use to try and clear up the other two noses. I feel so bad for these tykes.


If the URI that the kits are currently dealing with is herpes, which is very likely since herpes can affect both the upper respiratory tract and the eyes, then antibiotics are going to do nothing to combat it. Herpes is viral, not bacterial. The antibiotics should prevent the kits from developing secondary bacterial infections, however. To help them deal with herpes, they need L-lysine. L-lysine inhibits the reproduction of the herpesvirus, making it somewhat easier for the kits' own immature immune systems to beat it back into remission.

I've forgotten; has the vet given you any topical eye ointment or drops to help with the eye infections? Are you doing the bathroom steam treatments to help clear their sinuses and snotty noses?

Laurie


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The vet gave me Erythromycin which I apply 3x a day minimum to their eyes. I do put the L-lysine in their food, but forget on occasion. I mix their KMR and Science Diet A/D near the sink and I often forget about the L-lysine. You are right, I need to be more religious about adding it. Everyone else gets it in their wet food every AM. I use one full scoop of it per 3oz can of food and the older kittens got over this in record time. You'd think I'd put two and two together. Insert head knock here. :fust


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought a warm humidifier and set them up in the bathroom with that running for 30 minutes at a time. No much difference at all, and very temporary. I don't mind the syringe feeding - I know eventually all this will pass but the goopy eyes have me worried. It's just gone on for so long and they can't see much of anything at all.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so happy that Choco is doing better! I hope the vet can recommend something to help the others.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

If the erythromycin isn't helping their eyes, ask your vet for a different eye antibiotic. I have found triple eye antibiotic ointment to be quite effective at treating herpes-related eye infections in my cats. Keep the goop cleaned off of those eyes with a warm, moist cloth, as well.

Pure saline nose drops might help the kits, though it can be challenging getting drops into those tiny nostrils. The saline will soften the snot and make it drain or sneeze out more easily. Ask your vet if this would be advisable or helpful for the kits.

Laurie


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Marcia said:


> the older kittens got over this in record time.


Bear in mind that the older the kitten, the more developed and functional the immune system. That's why very young kittens sometimes succumb to herpes and other infections. Their immune systems aren't yet up to combating the virus.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, 
Why don't you try the Triple eye antibiotic ointment, that Laurie mentions?
The nose saline drops, sound like a good idea to...
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

The only antibiotic you give is in eye drops? Any time I had kittens with URI the vet had me do eye drops and give oral antibiotics. The pink liquid wasn't too hard to give.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I think the kittens already finished a course of antibiotics, if I remember, but a couple still had goopy eyes. I can't remember how many kittens in total, but it was a whole lot of kittens, and a whole lot of antibiotics being administered! 

I don't think I could ever take care of young kittens!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

spirite said:


> I think the kittens already finished a course of antibiotics, if I remember, but a couple still had goopy eyes. I can't remember how many kittens in total, but it was a whole lot of kittens, and a whole lot of antibiotics being administered!
> 
> I don't think I could ever take care of young kittens!


Marcia is a complete kitty angel in all she does for those who are in such need...rcatrcat


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Choco's eyes have cleared up, but Licorice's have not. I spoke to my personal vet about it and she suggested that maybe the extended rounds of the eye ointment should be stopped and see what happens. Do cold compresses (which he hates). He does like to have his face rubbed by a warm wash cloth, though.

They are all on a super dose of L-lysine but I have stopped the eye ointment for the past couple days now. 5 of them are on the last two days of the antibiotic for general upper respiratory issues. Only Licorice is still syringe feeding. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prayers for Licorice now!!
So glad Choco's doing better!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow Marcia. You are amazing. I could never do what you're doing. I've been a basket case with every little thing since I got Lily. 

I'm glad the babies are doing better. Choco is adorable. Do you see brown kittens often?


----------



## Jeckybeanz (Nov 29, 2012)

Marcia said:


> The vet gave me Erythromycin which I apply 3x a day minimum to their eyes. I do put the L-lysine in their food, but forget on occasion. I mix their KMR and Science Diet A/D near the sink and I often forget about the L-lysine. You are right, I need to be more religious about adding it. Everyone else gets it in their wet food every AM. I use one full scoop of it per 3oz can of food and the older kittens got over this in record time. You'd think I'd put two and two together. Insert head knock here. :fust


Marcia my cat just got over a eye infection. I went to a eye specialist for cats because her eye was no improving. She gave me drops instead of ointment. The ointment was iratating her eye as soon as we stopped using the ointment and went to drops it started to clear up.

Praying babies will improve.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Marcia said:


> Choco's eyes have cleared up, but Licorice's have not. I spoke to my personal vet about it and she suggested that maybe the extended rounds of the eye ointment should be stopped and see what happens. Do cold compresses (which he hates). He does like to have his face rubbed by a warm wash cloth, though.
> 
> They are all on a super dose of L-lysine but I have stopped the eye ointment for the past couple days now. 5 of them are on the last two days of the antibiotic for general upper respiratory issues. Only Licorice is still syringe feeding. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel now!!


Marcia, SO glad to hear this.

May the Divine always bless you for your dedication to Nature's other creatures....


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Marcia, My little Norville that I've had almost 3 weeks now has goopy eyes and a little sneezing. Went to the vet today and he has me wiping out his eyes with a warm wash cloth as needed and said that it and the sneezing were viral. However he did give me oral antibiotics for him to take the next 7 days to prevent it going into a bacterial infection such as pneumonia. If his eyes aren't cleared by next week we will start the eye ointment but if they start to have the corneas clear over or get swollen I am to take him back right away. Its hard watching such little bitty ones go through all this!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't see that far back. Made sure I read every post this time!
It's been a very long time since I've had any babies. Having everybody spayed/neutered is great, but I miss babies! I do remember the last litter, 5 girls wouldn't you know it, all had URIs. It was hard enough remembering who had already been done so as to not miss somebody and double dose another!
You are an angel for opening your heart and home!:2kitties


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought an inexpensive white board and put their names on it. When I dosed one I'd put a check mark next to the name so I didn't double dose or miss someone. With so many on meds at one time, it was easy to do without a system. I also wrote the dates of the meds and lined them out as I completed each day's.

Happily as of today, all are eating on their own - no syringe feeding anymore and only 4 are on a few more days of antibiotics. The sniffles and snorting has largely gone away and they eyes are on the mend.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is awesome news! So glad they are getting better!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Marcia said:


> I bought an inexpensive white board and put their names on it. When I dosed one I'd put a check mark next to the name so I didn't double dose or miss someone. With so many on meds at one time, it was easy to do without a system. I also wrote the dates of the meds and lined them out as I completed each day's.
> 
> Happily as of today, all are eating on their own - no syringe feeding anymore and only 4 are on a few more days of antibiotics. The sniffles and snorting has largely gone away and they eyes are on the mend.


Big time HAPPY DANCE

:smiles:smiles:smiles

Marcia, you are wonderful in your dedication...Inspirational...You have my utmost respect


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!
Now they just need forever homes!!
Any foster-failures yet??


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, wallycat, not yet, but I'll tell you one or two of these babies really have stolen my heart! Little Polly the calico who I can barely keep alive it seems, and thistle, the shy long haired grey kitten. And don't let me forget Mr. Mann, my formerly feral shy boy and of course cute Tang......
me tempted?? NO of course not!!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

does that mean your keeping them?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SO happy for all of them, especially little Choco!

Funny, the kittens you named are the ones that stand out most to me too. Mr. Mann seems like such a character already! Polly is probably my favorite - just love her coloring and she has such a sweet expression on her face. :luv


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

What a blessing you are to these kitties!! I am so happy they are improving!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Choco's eyes have cleared up but Licorice still has the infection. Even after two extended rounds of antibiotics (the latest being Azithromycen for 5 days and super doses of L-lysine in their food plus the Erythromycin eye gel in her eyes for 2 weeks. Ugh. I have some colloidal silver drops so I'm going to try that as a last ditch effort to clear this up. Everyone else is doing great, just this last thing I need to get over.

If someone would have told me 6 months ago that I was going to be able to handle all this I would have argued that I was totally incapable of doing it and I would have fainted right there on the spot. I think I went through trial by fire with all these kittens and the issues and came out the other end in one piece - whew, what a ride!!!


----------

